# Love, Love, LOVE it! My testimonial!



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I ordered some goat's milk soap from dosthouhavemilk last month for my Mom who has very sensitive skin after having 2 rounds of chemo. It basically made her allergic to darn near everything. Anyway, when I got hers I went ahead and ordered myself a couple of bars to try, too. I've been 'talking' natural for awhile, but haven't really embraced it in too many ways personally. I mean, I've started using Bare Minerals make up, but I most generally wear a tinted moisturizer that's made with any number of chemicals. I still use commercial deodorant, shampoo, etc. 

Anyway, it seems like I started getting acne worse after college than I had in HS and I have extremely large pores, the kind I jokingly say I could park a Mack truck in. I had clogged pores, ugh! It just seemed like nothing I did worked. While I never had a severe case of acne it bothered me something fierce regardless. When I stopped wearing my L'oreal foundation as often, the acne improved slightly. Then I started wearing the Bare Minerals and just the tinted moisturizer and it improved even more. I was very happy with that. I still had the clogged pores but wouldn't get the irritated pores near as often. One of those woman things, more during that time of the month, less at other times. Now to my point. I've not been using this soap for a month yet and the difference in my complexion is amazing! The pores on my face are, while not invisible, barely noticeable!!!!! I come from a family of large-pore-havin' people, and I'm sooooo tickled that I can't stand myself! lol My pores aren't have as clogged as they were. I'm just so amazed. While I thought that it'd be good using a more natural soap, I never really expected the results to be this noticeable. I'm giddy! I Emailed DTHM and already ordered more. I'm even planning on placing an order for my friend who has suffered from severe acne forever. I'm hoping that she will benefit from it as much as I have.

Anyway, along with this, I've been reading a bit more about the petroleum products that they use in commercial moisturizers and such, lip balms, etc. and was really shocked when I read that these products basically smother your skin. I had a huge 'duhhhh!' moment, remembering last fall when I was taking my EMT practicals. That morning I'd gotten up and showered, shaved, ya know, did all the extra things to put myself in a 'good' frame of mind to go in with a positive outlook and refreshed, etc. Well, part of this was putting on a healthy dose of lotion. Went in and began sweating like a stuck hog. I couldn't believe how badly I was sweating (I'm not naturally a dripper-type sweater). I had to stop between stations and literally wipe the sweat off my face and neck so that I didn't drip on my patients. My clothes were sticking to me, I was leaving .... well, you get the picture. I chalked it up to nerves and such, but after reading about how these chemicals smother the skin I realized what I'd done! I did it to myself by putting lotion on that morning! :flame: 

So now I'm going to try to find a light, natural goat's milk based moisturizer for my face and another lotion for the body and then look for a lip balm that's not filled with waxes and petroleum products. I might be broke by the time all is said and done but I'm definitely 100% on the bandwagon now! 

Anyway, the reason I posted this was because I wanted others, if they're on that ledge considering making the jump to goats milk soap, to read my experience and hopefully decide to take the plunge.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Good for you! I've been using Bare Minerals for over 8 years and won't go back to the heavy pore cloggers again. The same with the soap, I used to have extremely dry skin but no longer with my home made soaps. I do use some lotions and creams on my older skin but I know what's in them because I make them myself. Commercial products are only cheaper at the time of purchase, you need other commercial products to counteract the damages they cause so you are in a no win cycle. We need to take the time to educate ourselves so that we are no longer slaves to the big corporations.

Sounds like you are on the right track for you to be a happier/healthier person........congratulations. :dance:


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

You are so right about the harm that commercial products have on our bodies. I have been making my own soap for about 10 years and have not had a problem with dry skin since. 

I am almost 50 and my face would be broken out almost daily but when I switched from liquid foundation to the minerals the breakouts stoppped.

Natural homemade is so much better that the chemical laden commercial junk.

Here's to a healthier you in 2008!!!


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

yup ...right there with ya ...no petro on this bod - natural as can be. I make my own stuff now because I couldn't find what I wanted to put on my skin. I use veg.based oils, protiens & extracts ...so much nicer & healthier! And natural fragrances too ...synthetic fragrance is packed full of nasty chemicals.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm still beaming, I tell ya! I've started making my own sugar scrubs, and I've been writing down all the different items I want to try, emollients, etc. but haven't gotten a lot accomplished to that extent. 

Someone on here made a body velvet goats milk lotion...I really need to find that person and try some out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have lotion recipes on one of my web pages. Substitute out 10% of the water with goat's milk...

The JoJo's lotion is my favorite. A lot of healing oils with lavender hydrosol and aloe vera juice.

eta:

milk lotions can be tricky ... If you're using the pastuerized junk, the milk in the lotion will go bad. If you use un-pastuerized, it will sour. If you use powdered form, you lose the nutrients the milk would provide.


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

Wondering if someone could tell me where to purchased Bare Minerals make up? I am interested in checking it out ...Thanks


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I actually buy mine on Ebay. Doesn't work if you don't know what shade you use but you can save tons of $$. I actually vary between two shades, darker for summer & lighter for winter.


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Wondering if someone could tell me where to purchased Bare Minerals make up? I am interested in checking it out ...Thanks


I believe QVC sells it ...never tried but maybe ...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started making my own mineral makeup. I can't remember off hand who I got the starter kit from, but it was complete with recipes and everything, at the fraction of the cost of what you pay in the store.

I know you can get ingredients from theconservatorie.com


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

The only thing I don't like about it is actually having to take the time to put it on. That's what I love about tinted moisturizer, you just slather it on and a few swipes of mascara and you're good to go. Although, I wonder if BE has a tinted moisturizer? I'm checking out the skin rev-er upper that I bought to make sure that all the ingredients are truly natural.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting. I started looking at the ingredients list on this Bare Minerals Skin Rev-er Upper and the second ingredient is PPG-14 Butyl Ether, a synthetic petroleum compound. So much for 'natural'.


----------

